# Bringing Children to Croke Park



## Santry (3 Jul 2007)

Have tickets to go see the Leinster Final on 15 July. Question is whether to bring the kids, boys aged 3 and 4, with an interest in the game. Can we lift them over the turnstile or do we need tickets for them ?? Thanks.


----------



## Nige (3 Jul 2007)

you have to have tickets.


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Jul 2007)

You will need tickets.  That old trick doesn't work anymore and as the game could very well be sold out, you will need seats unless you are prepared to have them on your lap for 2 hours.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> You will need tickets.
> 
> ...
> 
> you will need seats unless you are prepared to have them on your lap for 2 hours.


You mean you can get no seat tickets for kids?


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Jul 2007)

No-what I meant was that even if you got away with smuggling children into the grounds, you would still need to find seats for them-not easy when the Dubs are playing as empty seats will be scarce.


----------



## Santry (3 Jul 2007)

THanks for the replies, looks like they will watch the match on the tv while their aunty minds them !!!


----------



## Sn@kebite (3 Jul 2007)

Santry said:


> THanks for the replies, looks like they will watch the match on the tv while their aunty minds them !!!


You're so cuel!!   And they'll see you on tv, having the time of your life haha!


----------



## vontrapp (3 Jul 2007)

You can get family tickets for the Cusack - Adult €30 and kids €5 each. Given that you've gotten yours already you would probably have to buy a bunch again to get the tickets all together, but you'll have no problem getting rid of your original one I'd say. Laois abú!


----------



## Leo (4 Jul 2007)

Saw a woman trying to carry in a 2-3 year old refused entry on Sunday. She wasn't best pleased.


----------



## nai (11 Jul 2007)

Leo said:


> Saw a woman trying to carry in a 2-3 year old refused entry on Sunday. She wasn't best pleased.


 
i can't understand this - for the past number of years the gaa have been advising that it is one admittance per ticket and that there will be no exceptions for children - why do people constantly think their 2-6 year old will get in ?

having said that i went to every all-ireland football/hurling final from age 0 to age 18 and only had tickets from when i was about aged 12 ! have very happy memories sitting on the steps in the old hogan stand watching galway in the 80's ! (bring back those winning days!!)


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Jul 2007)

nai said:


> i can't understand this - for the past number of years the gaa have been advising that it is one admittance per ticket and that there will be no exceptions for children - why do people constantly think their 2-6 year old will get in ?


If memory serves me correctly, this policy has been in place for All Ticket matches since 1984. I wonder do these people try the same trick in the Point? Like hell they do...


----------



## nai (11 Jul 2007)

1984 - has it been that long ?


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Jul 2007)

Indeed - there was overcrowding on the terraces during the 1983 final and a health & safety review put an end to the practice in 1984. My brothers and I were left at home for the football final that year for that particular reason. In previous years all three of us had exploited the scam to its limit. My dad would stand at the gate of the turnstile and politely ask 2 strangers to bring a "child" (ie teenager) in with them. Once 2 of us were in, he would bring in the third on his own ticket. Happy Days!!!


----------

